# Refused to take heavy sand bags on safety grounds



## SteveF1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Had a block Monday, must have been about 48 packages actually more than what we were doing Christmas time in some blocks, anyway filled car up and it was nearly full but there were 3 heavy sand bags left And I mean big, why put these huge things for flex drivers is stupid anyway.

So I put one in my boot and my rear suspension went down and then another and down even more, they were heavy so I decided I'm not taking them and the guy there says why and I say because we shouldn't be lifting things that heavy and it's bottoming my car out. He takes my name and guess what, not had one single block since!!

Don't mind sand bags but not when they are that size and that heavy. Screw that.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow are you overseas?


----------



## SteveF1 (Dec 5, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow are you overseas?


Uk


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SteveF1 said:


> Uk


I thought so when you said boot


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

There's sand in my boot!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sounds about right.. trash your car for us or let the next idiot get in line to do it...


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

next time you have a problem the big and you to deal with an Amazon Employee or CS get their full name. follow it with I'll be Emailing it with the report just so i can cover my ass.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Actual sand bags filled with sand? You can order that on Amazon?


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Have a made up name ready to go next time.


----------



## SteveF1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Sounds about right.. trash your car for us or let the next idiot get in line to do it...


They looked at me with disgust though

I just said I ain't taking Sandbags in my car, thinking now should have taken them and pulled my back on a delivery, got the air ambulance out and it someone to ring the news.



getawaycar said:


> Actual sand bags filled with sand? You can order that on Amazon?


It was huge kids play sand bags, wouldn't mind taking the small ones because they do these aswell. But taking the piss with these ones

What's funny is now I'm not seeing any offers at all since that day??

Anything they can do at the warehouse to stop me getting offers?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

SteveF1 said:


> What's funny is now I'm not seeing any offers at all since that day??
> 
> Anything they can do at the warehouse to stop me getting offers?


Find another job this gig is not worth destroying your car for. Flex wasn't bad in the beginning but now the routes are getting longer and longer but the pay stays the same. As time goes on they make you do more and more work but dont raise your pay. Not worth it anymore.


----------

